# The Pack introduces The Powder Puff Event



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

THE PACK is the originator of THE POWDER PUFF RACE.

The POWDER PUFF race will be held on Feb. 29,2008 @ Stahl's Hobby Haven in Pennsburg, Pa.

A little history about this race, women/ladys of all ages are invited to race 1/32 dirt mods. ,The ladies have a chance to do battle with each other, we also invite all women from other tracks to come out to this event and do battle with the finest women in racing.You don't want to miss this event .
As always the women have a great time racing THE POWDER PUFF EVENT. 
The men will be corner marshalling this event along with any pit crew needed.

Feb. 29,2008 TECH in @ 7:00 pm cars must meet THE PACK rules.
After the POWDER PUFF race we will hold our regular friday PACK events.

If you need anymore info or rules please feel free to contact us,please put a note in the heading of your email THE PACK. ([email protected])
If you would like a set of our rules please contact us also.

Make sure you mark you calenders for this event.:woohoo:
__________________
Sherri & Ed


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Powder Puff Race*

OK only two more days till the Powder Puff race ,come on all of you women lets get ready to race:woohoo:
Hope to see all of you for this event.:hat:


ED :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

slotcar9 said:


> OK only two more days till the Powder Puff race ,come on all of you women lets get ready to race:woohoo:
> Hope to see all of you for this event.:hat:
> 
> 
> ED :thumbsup:


My 11 year old Daughter saw this thread.. and said and I quote..."I'll powder Puff his Butt...." Lol.. PP is no longer PC plus I bet she would kick half our butts she is a dead serious racer...and no powder Puff....lol...


Dave


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Powder Puff Race*

The powder Puff race is for women, we have some of the best women racers, The ladies are going to race 1/32 dirt mods .If you think you can run with these women come on out to this event!
LETS GO POWDER PUFFS:woohoo:


Kick some BUTT, no powdering BUTT:thumbsup:


ED


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Powder Puff race results*

The Pack is a group of racers from Penna. we have a regular place we race @ this place is Stahl's Hobby Haven in pennsbrg pa.
The Pack is all about having fun with racing slots, and all about fair racing ,racing with rules and teching int he cars before each race.
We race every other friday @ Stahl's and in between going to our home track STAHL's we travel to other track in this area. If you would like any info about THE PACK please email me : [email protected]

Here are the results of our 1st Powder Puff race @ Stahl's.

1/32 Dirt Mod ( Powder Puff)

Amanda -76 :thumbsup:
Kellie -73 :woohoo: (1st time racer with us)
Christina -67 :wave:
Sherri -66 
Stephanie -64 :wave:

Great job women !

I would like to thank Stahl's for having a nice track to race on, I would also like to thank Jeff for running the computer for this race and to the corner marshals Dave & Ed

Stay tuned for the next Powder Puff race

KEEP IT IN THE SLOT


Ed


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*The Pack results from 2/29/08*

The Pack met again on friday night, to do battle in slot car racing! We are about having fun racing and this is what we do.
Sherri one of The PACK members, baked a cake for Scott (owner of Stahl's Hobby Haven) for his birthday, we sang to him also between races.
Sherri also handed out chocolate easter bunnies to the winners of the two races and to a young girl that helped with corner marshaling our last race.

Here are the results for our other race for this night!

4" Flexi Wing cars:

Scott -95 (Birthday boy)
Dave -85 :thumbsup:
Ed -82 :hat:
Jeff -79 :dude:
Kellie -74 
Sherri -73
Stephanie -74 

Scott dropped out of the winnings since he is the track owner.Also Scott showed us alittle trick of his after the race, he turned and faced away from the track and ran his slot car around his track without falling off !:woohoo:

GREAT JOB EVERYBODY

see all of you soon

ED


----------



## Flat Tracker (Feb 18, 2008)

*congrats*

go out to the Powder Puff racers and Amanda for her win.Also to the racers in the other class.Sorry we were unable to attend.But times are tuff and we must decide what is reasonable for us here, without having to drop out of racing.Happy belated B-day to Scott, we will be back but em not sure when this will be.On another note on top of everything else that is going on with me , more bad news came sat. nite.After my mother's cancer surgeory more has been found in her upper body.I very worried about this for many reasons which are very personalable to me.On the ligther side I would like to thank Ed and Sherri for letting me know about their posting here, these are some very dear friends to us.And we miss them deeply and hope they can understand our sitation. For the choices we make are very diffcult to do for us.So if you have the chance to meet these wonderful people , you will truly have friends for life.Guys keep in touch and remmeber you are missed.We will be forwarding the plaque fund to you this week.At this time we will unable to attend PACK events at Stahl's. Again thanks for letting me know you came to a forum I already belong too. Your friends Flat Tracker and Jenn:wave:


----------

